# How long?



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey does anyone know how long u gotta stay in after a c section? Im doing my research in advance haha. Im guessing just the normal time as a non diabetic woman..


----------



## allisonb (Dec 21, 2009)

Morning.  I've had two c.sections.  One before being diabetic and one with type 1 and I stayed in the same amount of time with both....5 days.  Once baby is delivered they usually let you manage your own diabetes anyway so I don't think that affects the length of stay.

This delivery will be a planned section too.  Not looking forward to it, would opt for a normal delivery every time if I had the choice.  Have found that the best thing to do is be very clear about what YOU want to happen.  Good luck!


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 21, 2009)

cheers for that, I have to say im really crapping it to be honest! I have two and a half months to go and its freaking me out already lol so did the actual procedure change when u became dibetic or was that the same too? as in seeing baby after ur stitched back up lol my worst nightmare is lying in recovery on my own and not knowing what is going on! You hear all the horror stories lol


----------



## allisonb (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Lou

No, the procedure didn't change for diabetes, apart from being put on a sliding scale to control blood sugars.  My experiences were both very similar, saw babies very briefly then they're whisked away to have checks then brought back very quickly.  Like I said, I think it's important to be really clear about what you want.  When is your baby due?

Ax


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 23, 2009)

baby due on the 21st march but planned for the 5th no later.... im so scared haha just over ten weeks to go I think, I gotta move house in a few weeks and think about decorating and getting all the baby things in before that tho so I think it will be quick in coming around lol. 
I got my growth scan on wednesday so I am guessing that the birth plan will be talked about soonish... my main midwife is really good and so is the obstrtrician so im confident about that at least lol 
Thanks for replying to my post, really appreciate your words of wisdom lol 
x


----------

